# Pendleton



## Shazza (30 May 2020)

Hi, I bought a pendleton bike last year, it has stood unused for quite a while. I have recently plugged the charger in, and it's not taking the charge? Any ideas?


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (31 May 2020)

The battery should have had a guarantee - take it back to where you bought it and ask for a replacement
do NOT mention that you haven;t charged it for ages - that may give them an opportunity to say you abused it

Good luck - but this does happen to batteries if they are left uncharged for a long time - when I first tried to look for a new ebike the local Halfords found they had to display ones which couldn;t be charged!!


----------



## jann71 (31 May 2020)

Saw this on another forum -
 

The 30 secondpress completely shuts down the battery for when you want to store the bike or otherwise not use it for a while. I've not used one of those batteries, but sleeping ones are usually wokenup by a long press or plugging in the charger for a while.


----------

